
Show HN: Chat with people around you - vasanthv
https://oyoy.app
======
vmednis
If I understand correctly the "people around you" is decided purely by
distance. In that case is there anything done to avoid seemingly nonsensical
conversations for a random observer? With this I mean if two people are in
distance close enough to chat and the third one (the "observer") is only in
range to one of them would the observer only see half of the conversation.

~~~
phalangion
Interesting. The hidden node problem for people.

------
shubb
NSFW - embedded images are references to other websites. My local chat was
mostly shock images. Not great if your internet is not your own.

------
rgovostes
Perfect for the dinner table.

------
augustocallejas
Last time a "Show HN" was posted with a similar nearby chat app, I was in
Disney World and there was not much engagement (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16976287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16976287)).

I'm in Disneyland now, and I've tried it out now, but not much engagement. I
will check it throughout the day, but I mirror the suggestions made, either
increase the 1 km radius (the park here is longer than 1 km) or include the
closest 10 users.

~~~
vasanthv
This is the rebranded and improved version of Ping.gy.
[https://medium.com/@vasanthv/introducing-
oy-2664a5c95d75](https://medium.com/@vasanthv/introducing-oy-2664a5c95d75)
reply "either increase the 1 km radius" \- I understand the problem you are
facing, will try to address them.

------
scotty79
There should be an option to change how far 'here' is.

~~~
d0ee670a
Agreed. I'm in Maine - not many of us 'here' to begin with :)

~~~
kumartanmay
The network effect needs to come into play and yes, one should get the
opportunity to expand the geographical boundaries.

------
slx26
oh, I like it! specially that poetic moment when you find out that you are all
alone. waiting for someone is nice. no, seriously, I think the idea is great.
in general, I like the idea of using internet to bring closer people who are
already geographically close, so they actually have a decent chance to share
something outside the screen. a chat might be the most dangerous way to do
this, but anyway, still cool.

a "simple" idea to dynamically adjust areas, if you aren't doing it already,
at least for lonely people, is setting a timer and progressively expand/reduce
the "here" area, up to a more generous limit? (basically, automatic population
density control, _in an evil way_ )

~~~
vasanthv
Thanks for the suggestion. Will add to the todo.

------
wtmt
Got this error with Firefox 61 (latest release) when I tried it, but it seems
as if it can continue. No one else around though.

> Messaging: This browser doesn't support the API's required to use the
> firebase SDK. (messaging/unsupported-browser).

~~~
tommymachine
same on Safari Version 12.0 (14606.1.36.1.9)

------
neom
All the nerds in Brooklyn are still asleep I guess. :'(

------
vasanthv
Hi all, I am the maker of the this product. Covered some use cases here
[https://medium.com/@vasanthv/introducing-
oy-2664a5c95d75](https://medium.com/@vasanthv/introducing-oy-2664a5c95d75)

~~~
neom
It would be interesting to be able to have a view-only mode for chats going on
in places you're not located. I'd be curious to see what London or Sao Paulo
are chatting about, even if I can't join in. :)

~~~
vasanthv
Ok. Something like Peek feature in YikYak.

------
FabHK
Wechat has that feature (but none of the other standard chat apps I’m aware
of).

~~~
yorwba
And it seems to be used mostly for hook-ups. Most people probably can't think
of any other reason to look for strangers nearby.

------
d--b
Nice design. I'm the only one there though ;_;.

------
7373737373
The same thing with directional voice would be cool.

~~~
vasanthv
I didn't get the point. Can you please explain little more detailed?

~~~
hackeraccount
An audio version of this app - maybe with push to talk. It's essentially be a
walkie-talkie. Though without the bluetooth range limitation that typically
comes with that flavor of app.

~~~
7373737373
Yeah, with the schizophrenic twist that you can listen in and talk to voices
from very far away, from the direction they come from.

------
msl09
it would have been nice if the text box would have remained focused after the
message is sent

~~~
vasanthv
Nice suggestion.

------
tommymachine
not working on safari?

